# Portable sawmill



## Alphie (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone know of a way to find someone who does portable sawmill work in one's geographical area? I can't seem to find one who's dependable enough to show up. I've had one lined up since August 2007, and he said he'd show up before the "snow flies", but I failed to ask what year. I live in Michigan and the snow has flown a bit already here. Any suggestions? I'm hoping for a possible list on the Internet or some other printed publication.
Thanks, Alphie


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Good luck. About a year ago I had to have some ash and cherry trees taken down and couldn't find anyone who would do it. I didn't cry too hard over the ashes but seeing the cherry cut up into firewood really hurt. I probably should have gotten a chain saw mill and used it to slab out the cherry but that is history now.

By the way welcome to LJs. I am sure that you will find this to be a rewarding experience.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Call Woodmizer and ask them for mill owners in your area.


----------



## JJackson (Mar 23, 2007)

Alphie,

I own one and am located in Indiana. Where are you in Michigan?


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

You are surrounded by hungry sawyers. http://www.magicyellow.com/category/Sawmills/-State_MI.html . I probably know 20 of them personally. Do what Karson said, call Woodmizer.


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

hello alphie, Thanks you just reminded me about looking in to one of those chain-saw jig for cutting slabs… Good luck with your quest, Patrick


----------



## Steamdonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

Add this link to your list…

http://www.forestryforum.com/


----------



## Alphie (Jan 13, 2008)

I just joined LumberJocks and you all are awesome! Thanks for all your input!

Tom


----------



## grumpa (Dec 8, 2007)

welcome aboard Alphe I'm new too and I live east of you in Coldwater Mi


----------



## Alphie (Jan 13, 2008)

I called Woodmizer and they gave me some contacts. A couple of weeks ago I was able to get the hickory sawed and it's now drying…...for a long time. Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------

